
Created a Python script that export CSV and Excel files into SQL database - kianwee
https://github.com/kianweelee/SQLake
======
kianwee
I am aware that analysts are required to clean up data files and export those
files into an SQL database. Imagine spending hours sitting in front of the
computer doing that for the next 5 to 10 years of your career. Won't that
scare you? Indeed, there are tons of websites out there that can take in your
files and generate an SQL query for you but do you trust them with your
client's details? How confident are you that they won't exploit those data for
personal use?

That is why I have decided to create this script. This script can be run on
your local machine offline and every process is transparent to the end user. I
have also added in a graphic user interface to cater to users with non-
technical backgrounds. All they have to do is choose the file path, key in the
names of the database, table, their usernames and password and bam! your work
is done!

